# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  HELP HELP .... Goldfish Egg rotting !!!!

## freewill

Hi fish lover out there , 

I was quite supprise to see eggs in my goldfish tank 2 days ago when I was about to change water . 
Now the eggs is still in the same tank but was separate from the goldfish by net ( as I saw them eat the eggs !! while the eggs are reachable by them.)
however I observe it day by day and begin to see that the eggs are rotting and now only left with some eggs ... 

HELP HELP..... What should I do ??????
Any kind soul out there to offer any advise ?

----------


## raytan12

Hi there's something that they sell in aquarium shops, light green box, herbal remedy for fish (got chinese characters called, "cao yao" herbal medication) about $10-$15 per bottle (in box), they have something called fungus prevention, can be used for eggs also, u can see on the box. to prevent fungus attack. make sure use correct amount when you see the goldfish have laid eggs. the babies should have within 24 hours if i can still remember. yeah, the parents do eat up the eggs, so make sure you check them, if you can get some floating plants like water hyacinths (best Choice), the goldfish will be able to lay the eggs on the roots. BUT MAKE SURE YOU WASH THE WATER HYACINTHS CLEANLY BEFORE PUTTING THEM INTO THE TANK. once the goldfish had laid eggs, you may remove your water hyacinths into another tank, with no chlorine and you may add oxygen supply, airstone and the correct dosage of the fungus prevention medication into the tank. i had my goldfish lay eggs many years ago when i was a teenager. now aledy 25. so had the experience. last time don have the fungus medication, now they sell this so it's helpful, i used it when i was breeding my fighting fish (betta) last year, had alot of babies hatching from the eggs. if this time fail, your goldfish will soon lay eggs again. give them more live food like blood worms, blood worms better than tubifex worms. give them the amount they can eat, not to much till you have alot of blood worms at bottom of tank. i used water hyacinths when i had my goldfish, they laid the eggs on the roots, it's amazing, and had many babies later. the babies are very tiny, feed them with liquid food for fry (egg-laying fry) get from aquarium shop, don put too much, may kill them, make sure got air supply, not too strong at first, about 1 week later, give them baby brine shrimps, then about 1 month,give them daphnias till they are big enough for small tubifex worms. any further questions, just post them here

----------


## DEA

i had a friend who was breeding goldfish
he used methylene blue in the tank to prevent fungus
worked pretty well

but what do you intend to do if the eggs survive?
i suggest you go and read up on rearing fry
don't get caught with your pants down ^ ^

----------


## et

If this is your first time with goldfish eggs, dont worry if all kanna fungus attack. From what I have experience, they will lay eggs continuously for weeks. Just observe your goldfish if the male is chasing after the female, some time there are two chasing after one female. 

If you see that just put both fish in the breeding tank. If you ran out of space or tanks, you can use pails or even 'Xi Lian Peng'. They usually lay eggs in the morning around 6 to 8 am. If you have the time watch the fish spawn and just scoop up the fish when they start to eat the eggs or when the male stop chasing the feamle and squeezing the female against the aquarium wall or plants. 

Goldfish eggs are sticky, they will stick to any thing they touches. Usually I put them in clean water for them to lay eggs, so that chances of fungus are minimized. Or you can use methylene blue like Dea have mention. I only use clean water with some salt. It work quite well for me. Normally my gold fish lay 100 to 200 eggs per go, but this depend on your goldfish size.

Rearing the fry need lots of care. Normally you do not need to feed in first 2 to 3 days as their egg sac will provide the nutrient. Normally I feed with hard boil egg york. Just Hard boil an egg, wait for it to cool down, to feed just take some and mix with some water and squeeze it through a piece of cloth, this will break the eggs york into smaller bits suitable for the frys. After a week, you can feed with brine shrimps. And 3-4week later you can feed with blood worm or tubifex worms. 

With proper care your frys can reach 1 to 1.5 inch in a month.

Hope the above helps and Good Luck.


 :Cool:

----------


## freewill

Thanks everyone for your advise .

Now I only left with a few eggs I guess less than 10 . but I doubt they would ever hatch . I had place them in a separate container. May be just left it there for 3 more days if it never hatch then I had to throw away . 

raytan12, you mention about puting water hyacinths. but it look to me that when the eggs are release it would stink to the bottom rather then flow around , so would there be chance that the eggs would be attach there ? 

Hope the fish would lay their egg again .

----------


## Vican

Don't give up, it might be that the eggs are not fertilized in the 1st place.

Having bred many spawns of bettas, I think it's not advisable to add methylene blue during spawning. When I did this, I noticed that the eggs didn't hatch. I suspect it kills the milt from the male fish.

however, after fertilisation, I guess it should be Ok to add some methylene blue. I've never used it though because the betta male takes care of the eggs.

How long before goldfish eggs hatches?

----------


## lsz

i dont do anything to my fish eggs

esp when methylene blue is toxic to fish. 

if they are fertillised, as long as water is clean, they will not rot and have fungus. 

Unless in very bad cases, you dont have to worry abt eggs having fungus..unless they are unfertilised in the first place.

----------


## freewill

hi .. 

yeah I think it not fertillised . cause from what I see from web site , the eggs suppose to have some black part inside , but the eggs that I have are all clear . 

Err.. When does the fertillization take place ? when the egg inside the fish ? or when it outside ?

----------


## Vican

I think goldfish practice external fertilization. Female lays eggs, male follows closely behind to release milt.
Anyhow, good luck with having another spawn soon.

----------


## lsz

Yeah 

and just to tell you, goldfish are notorious egg eaters too! 
have thick floating bushy plant like cabomba when you sense they are breeding next time! 

the male goldfish will have with spots (not ich!!) onthe gill cover when in heat
good luck

----------


## raytan12

Hi freewill,

Goldfish eggs are sticky. for me=, i put water hyacinths in the past, all the when my goldfish laid the eggs, i find most of them 80% sticking to the roots of the water hyacinth. really, not kidding. i had this experience before. it was so much easier, once i saw the eggs on the roots, transferred them into another tank. no problems at all. my goldfish juniors died, i could still remember, half of them turning from black to gold, because i changed the water and there was too much chlorine that killed many of them, it thought me to leave the water overnight and not to change too much of the water, you can try it out, water hyacinths work to my surprise. i am amazed that the goldfish really knows where to lay their eggs.

----------


## Vican

I think it's safer to remove the parents and leave the frys untouched. Frys are really delicate for the 1st 2 weeks of their lives. Move them and you'll be left with dead frys.

I guess even minute changes in pH, temperature etc can kill young frys. After 2 weeks, it should be OK to change more of the water. Another alternative is to have a half full tank in the beginning and add 1cm of water daily

----------


## freewill

Thanks ray for your tips .. I would try put it ... 

How long should I let the eggs be in the tank for it to fertilised ? Just worry that I remove unfertilised . 

That day when I was changing water I remove the fish when I saw the eggs .. then I continue to change the water and use net to catch the eggs . when I remove the fish in another place , the fish still lay eggs , so I guess the fish just finish laying egg then I remove them away .. then when I put them back in the tank and the eggs together in the clear water tank , I guess the male no mood to fertilised it liao .. hehe.. so that why up to no I didn't see the bkack spot in the eggs .

----------


## raytan12

Hi freewill,

usually the male goldfish will chase the female goldfish, then after the eggs are laid the male will fertilise them aledy, so do not worry. about a few hours later (not so sure how many exactly) maybe 6, if u use a magnifying glass you should be able to see the unhatched fry moving around in the egg, and you may see a black dot with is the eye. many years ago so can't really recall details. what i shared with you are what i can still remember. my goldfish spawned about 3-4 times.

----------


## raytan12

you can check out the following:

http://www.rk2000.com/rkaquaria/gall.../eggs_fry.html
http://members.aol.com/sirchin/spawn.htm

----------

